# Regular Bloodwork?



## 2ndChoiceName (13 Feb 2013)

Hello there,

In my medical exam, the technician found I have heart palpitations. So he sent a letter to me doctor who, after having Bloodwork and an ECG done, cleared me for the irregular heartbeat. Unfortunately, she put on the form that I also have elevated levels of thyroxin which is indicative of hyperthyroidism, and that I require Bloodwork every 6 months. I am not symptomatic, however, but the forces sent me a letter stating that routine Bloodwork rules me out as an applicant. So basically my question is: what would be an acceptable frequency of Bloodwork for me to still be able to serve? I have gone to see a specialist who will decide how often I need Bloodwork, or if I do at all. Also, I know I should talk to the medical staff at the RC, I just thought I would get some other answers as well.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2013)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> I know I should talk to the medical staff at the RC



That's your answer right there.  However, I will make an _estimate_ of once a year.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (13 Feb 2013)

I've already sent an email to the technician who did my original exam, I just wanted to see if anyone else had a similar situation to which they had an answer. On that note, is there anyone else who I should try and contact? Like the officer in charge or should he be able to give me an answer?


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2013)

I don't think you need to contact anyone else, just prepare yourself to appeal the medical decision.

Check this thread: 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/91515.0.html


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (13 Feb 2013)

Thanks a lot! So I basically just contact the CF Ombudsman with my issue and they will help me take it from there?


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2013)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot! So I basically just contact the CF Ombudsman with my issue and they will help me take it from there?



*No. * 

Wait for a reply from the CFRC.  Guess I should have looked closer at that link before posting it.  My bad.

This is the post I was looking at (highlights mine):



			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> The same advice I give everyone else - bring in detailed letters outlining the issues about your back, both from your GP, physio and chiro...same about your thryoid and migraine histories, and any recent specialist reports if there are any from endocrinology (if you're seeing one) and neurology (again if you're seeing one).  The thyroid probably wouldn't be an issue, the migraines, that might be a harder sell, especially if they are debilitating ones.  However, if you don't try, you definitely won't get a yes.
> 
> MM



So whatever info the specialist gives you, you will probably also want them to write a letter for you to bring to the CFRC.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Feb 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> ..... just prepare yourself to appeal the medical decision accept the decision and move on with your life.


Notwithstanding the pre-emptive mollycoddling by PMedMoe, an appeal has to be based upon something more substantive than, "but I *really, really* want to be in the CF."  I'm aware of very little precedent for returning a ruling of "oh, we misjudged your enthusiasm; disregard those pesky 'standards' that you don't meet."

      :


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (13 Feb 2013)

Thanks, PMedMoe. Sorry, one more thing, I should prepare letters for the CFRC or the Ombudsman or both?

And yes, Journeyman, I am aware that the cards just may not be in my favour, but I'm willing to try anything. Not to get all sappy and whatnot, but the CF is one of the few jobs I've ever considered worth doing, and I will do anything I can to make it happen.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2013)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Thanks, PMedMoe. Sorry, one more thing, I should prepare letters for the CFRC or the Ombudsman or both?



I'm guessing just for the CFRC for now.  Stop thinking so far ahead, one day at a time and all that crap.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (13 Feb 2013)

Alright, thanks. I will see how it goes.


----------

